# PLEASE PLEASE READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

Ok I have a one legged pigeon he has a good life exept all the other birds pick on him so I was wondering if anyone has a one legged female pigeon or a pigeon that can't use one leg for whatever reason please email me if you have a bird that shares a similar handycap!!!!
Hopper would really like a buddy


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Are you sure your one legged pigeon is a male? I have two male one legged pigeons. They do not get picked on here. I'm not willing to part with them though.

Julie


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm 99% sure he's a male because 
#1 his sibling got paired up and is a girl!
#2He trys to quart other female birds and they just walk away but .............the reason Hopper gets picked on is because his entire leg is gone femer and all so he falls all over the place so it's hard for him to defend himself so I guess that's all!


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Pigeons in this case don't do well in coops. I had a one legged one that I thought ws okay in the coop (I had him in the coop over a year) and he gradually started deteriorating because of trying to court females and getting picked on and trying to get food and such. I then had him in his own nest box (big) with seperate feeding bowls. He just got worse.

I took him to the vet and he said there's not a whole lot I could do for him. He became very weak and I had him in the house for a while, but he ended up dying. I don't know if maybe because of a long period of not getting everything he needed caused an illness of some sort, but it was sad. 

Towards the end, he just couldn't stand good on his one leg...so he was confined to a bowl. It ws heartbreaking. My advice, is he needs to be an indoor bird and pampered and if you could get him a mate that would be wonderful. But if he's getting around good, any pigeon would end up mating with him if isolated with him.


----------



## Julie B (Jul 23, 2003)

I have a one legged female Pigeon a Homer city pigeon her name is Monty, (we thought she was a boy when she was a baby) Monty has a deformed leg it grew backward, so we went to the vet when she was 3 weeks or 4 weeks old the vet broke the leg turned it arround,casted and, splinted it hoping she could use it after it healed, well the sergery was unsucesfull, her leg springs back tward her tail and wont stay down when she trys to stand. 
I do not cut Montys wings so she can fly, lets face it if you did that she could not move at all, she has learned to scoot when she needs to mave a little. but most the time she flys if she needs to get somewhere.
Monty is the sweeted bird i have ever met, she tops all birds of any kind.
She wants to be on my lap all the time, she cant perch but she will try and try, I have to put her up on my sholder and hold her there so she thinks she is doing it.
My other birds peck at her bad leg and peck at her too, but she just gives them hell back. but she perfers to be with me away from them cuz there always peckin at her.
1 leged birds is not uncomon, especially street pigeons. I see it all the time, 

anyway bye for now
Julie and Monty


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I have seen my two one legged males mate with females, but the legless males don't have mates. Just a fling. They don't get picked on. I'm sorry that your one legged pigeon is getting picked on. Maybe you have a bunch of hormonal males. I only have a couple of pampered/spoiled males that rule the feeding pans, but they are learning that being bossy is a very lonely life. 

Julie

Julie


----------



## Julie B (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey theere where do you live? I live in San Francisco and have a 1 legged femal I know she is female because she lays eggs all the time, as a matter a fact she has one egg now she usually lays 3 at a time but just this one so far,
I love this bird I have had her sence she was just a couple days old, I thought she was a male at the time, she just looked like a boy. anyway she survived and layed her first set of eggs to my suprise. of corse there not fertal so she waont have a baby, no male. but there is another bird in the hosue now and monty layed another egg the other days she just layed 3 first of last month so I think the other bird stimulated this egg. anyway I hope the other bird is male and monty can have a baby. I dont know how to tell if there male or female? I dont even know if the birds just do it or if the make fertalise the egg after its harched? do u?
Anyway If your close maybe they can be friends and have play dates, I dont want to give her up, I love her but would love to have a mate for her, the other bird I have is up for adoption, You interested in it? its healthy has no disabilitys. 
thanks for the chatt, hope our birds can meet
I dont know maybe if the home is right and near by maybe monty can have a new home with you, but you would have to be close..

Julie


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Does anyone still need a one-legged pigeon companion? I have a young male with a splayed leg. He cannot use his splayed leg at all but can hop around and fly. He was just weaned, we had the vet splint the splayed leg but it did not help. This little guy needs a new home ASAP. I have shipping boxes if someone wants him they just need to cover shipping or pick him up. 

He is a nice red and white magpie komorner tumbler with no band. He has been handled and is people-friendly. I am located in Central California

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have one hen (Harry) that had her leg removed at what would be the hip joint to us. She copes very well in the aviary hopping around and has a mate and nest. She doesn't get picked on by the other birds but backs off immediately if she is chased away from the seed tray, so I know that she wouldn't be able to compete for food in the wild, particularly during the lean times. I suspect that it would be a lot more difficult for her if she was a cock bird. 

I also have a cock bird (Danny) who had to have both feet amputated at the ankle. He is a lot shorter than the other males, but this does not affect him at all. He managed to court and win a hen, and I have seen him mate successfully. He scurries round on his little stumps and would probably fare quite well in the wild, but he is happuy where he is with his hen, nest, plenty of food, fresh water and frequent baths! 


Cynthia


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Tori,

I would take him, but it's too bad I live so far away (Florida) and it's too hot to ship right now. 

Julie


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

I live in Arizona-looking to give a special needs pige a good home


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I have good news for one legged pigeons. One of my one legged male pigeons has won over a female. He also earned the rights to a second level nest. 

Julie


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

Hopper got a little stronger and isn't being picked on now........I think he should be fine now.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Julie, I am so glad that he won a hen! I have pigeons with no feet but only one that is missing her whole leg. She has a mate and a nest and seems happy and healthy!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Julie, 

I'm so glad to hear that your one-legged male has a wife now, and moving up in the world! Treesa


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

OK, I see I have misworded things. My pigeon is not one legged. He has two legs but only one foot. 

Still, I feel he has made a big accomplishment.

Julie


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I am curiouse why people started replying again to this post when I posted it way back in July???

How did it get to the first post in this forum......I am a little confused.









[This message has been edited by singing birdy (edited January 09, 2004).]


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Every post is in the archives. 

Julie


----------

